

Mega Millions Lottery - flyingtechie

Do Entrepreneurs play Lottery?
If yes. Why?
If no. Why?
======
pbj
Statistically you have a higher chance of getting struck by lightning, dating
a supermodel, dying in a plane crash, and even being sentenced to death row
AND then being pardoned than you do of winning the Mega Million.

Lotteries are a regressive (although optional) tax that tend to attract
disproportionately high numbers of people who shouldn't be wasting their money
on them. I'm not talking about buying one ticket, but plenty of people drop
huge portions of their paychecks on them. Furthermore many lottery winners
tend to go bankrupt extremely quickly due to no concept of how to manage their
spending.

That said it's a double edged sword, since many states are able to use their
lottery revenues to offer scholarships or other funding to help make up for
greatly reduced budgets. I'm surprised that more states haven't gone straight
up Nevada and legalized everything when you consider just how many are
suffering.

------
IanDrake
At ~500 million. Yes. What's a few dollars for the dream of crazy money? But
normally, no.

------
robjama
Yup, it's called making iOS apps.

